# Do You...



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

So, driving home from work i saw a Troop C Statey cruising rt 20 with a newspaper on his steering wheel and i thought of this poll.

(Hmm, not used to posting polls, guess i should have left the "none of the above" option.)


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I use a bluetooth headset for my phone and who the hell doesn't drink while they drive?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Eating while driving is more dangerous than talking on the phone


----------



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah, especially when the hot coffee and/or micky-d's bbq sauce falls right in your crotch.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Sometimes after I eat a big greasy meal, I drive around baking brownies :F:


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

I make an effort to do these things out of public view...but c'mon who doesn't drink and talk on the phone? The newspaper on the steering wheel is a little much!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Some things I have seen people do while driving in my years driving a truck.

-People reading newspapers, of course...and books. How the fck can you enjoy a book while driving down the highway?...

-A guy having a four course meal with plate, silverware, etc.

-Ladies putting on makeup to include nail polish, hair spray, etc.

Just to name a few.

...Unbelievable


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I do all that and more. I shave, I sometimes watch TV or a DVD, one time I actually used a scalpel to remove a hangnail....If you can't drive and do at least two other things at the same time, you ain't driving.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

every now and then.............. I use my cruiser laptop while driving......... and setup a masscops account.......... twelve days later.......... like THIS guy........ I throw up some bullshit post about something I saw a "Statey" do just to stir up some shit on the board. It's DANGEROUS !!!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I once took a pee in an Evian bottle while driving.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

If you have something really important to do, you can pull over and let the guy you just locked up for OUI into the front and he can drive the rest of the way back to the station.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I actually watched a woman blowdry her hair( I didnt even know they had blowdryers for a car), talk on the phone, drink her coffee and eat a muffin while doing 75 on interstate95


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats talent, was it her own muffin?


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

tracheotomy with a steak knife in the breakdown lane, noooo problem


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Buford T said:


> tracheotomy with a steak knife in the breakdown lane, noooo problem


 wtf....why did you even get off the travel lane?now i can understand it if you had to take a piss, answer your phone and perform heart massage but a SIMPLE tracheotomy?


----------



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

Sniper said:


> every now and then.............. I use my cruiser laptop while driving......... and setup a masscops account.......... twelve days later.......... like THIS guy........ I throw up some bullshit post about something I saw a "Statey" do just to stir up some shit on the board. It's DANGEROUS !!!!!!!


oh wow, you're funny... so funny...


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

back in the day I remember working an accident scene on christmas day in the snow where an asian kid was driving down the road eating his food out of his carryout container in the snow. Needless to say, the car took a spin.. (or a few spins), went up over the guardrail and and ended up down over and embankment. I pulled on scene at the same time as the first trooper responding.... The kid was climbing out of the car and had chinese food all over his body.... It was one of the funniest things I've seen. Even the trooper was giving him hell for it.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

:L: The visual on that one is funny. I hope he was sawry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

I was eating chinese food in a parked patrol car when I got a OT call. I threw the food up on the dash and went to the call. In all the excitment a lot of the food spilled down the defroster vent. Goo was driping out of the dash for about a week and the car smelled like chinese food for a month.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

1moreftrleo said:


> So, driving home from work i saw a Troop C Statey cruising rt 20 with a newspaper on his steering wheel and i thought of this poll.
> 
> Hey Pot stirrer,
> Maybe it was a map...there are a lot of new Troopers on the road..


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Even the trooper was giving him hell for it.


:L:


----------



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

we were both going slow enough that i could see it was a newspaper but thanks for your input.

Honestly i wasn't trying to stir up anything, it was a simple question. I guess if everyone is going to get pissy and defensive i should just avoid asking any questions at all; lest you PMS on me again.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

How do you know he was from Troop C?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

i smoke while i drive. I don't talk on the phone unless i'm on a long stretch where i don't have to make lots of turns and there isn't a lot of traffic going on. And i do one or the other... i can't smoke, talk on the phone and drive. and yeah, i'll drink juice or something while i drive.



hey, i can walk and chew gum though!


----------



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

BufordTJustice said:


> How do you know he was from Troop C?


 Because he wasn't far from the Troop C barracks in Sturbridge?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1moreftrleo said:


> Because he wasn't far from the Troop C barracks in Sturbridge?


 thats right... state troopers dont travel much! oh brother


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

Doesn't mean he was from Troop C. He could have been doing a detail somewhere in the area, he could have been pulled from another Troop to cover the area, etc.


----------



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

Ugh, does it really matter either way? Seems like you guys like to find absolutely anything you can to pick at.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Well if youre gonna break balls then at least be accurate in your info...thats all anyone really asks here...I think....lol


----------



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

like i said before; i wasn't intending to break anyone's balls. it was a simple question and all i wanted was a simple answer.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Let me ask you a simple question:
If this wasn't a cop, would you have even wasted the energy to type out the question?


----------



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

uh, no, the question was for cops and about cops. If this was, say, masscitizens.com (if there even is such a thing) perhaps i would have rephrased it for everyone.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Whatever.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

pfffft... his firts and last poll


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Man you guys a brutal. 

When I was in the hospital a few years back when my apendix exploded there was a girl right down the hall from me that was in a car accident. She was doing her eye makeup when she rear ended someone. You all should know how that turned out. 

I drink and eat while driving. I usually never talk on the cell phone. The only time I read is when I have map quest directions. When I was in Philly everyone I passed was shaving, reading, doing makeup, brushing their hair, brushing their teeth, squeezing pimples, plucking nose hairs or the best one was some lady waxing her upper lip.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, I eat and drink (coffee and water) while driving. Sometimes in our work it is unavoidable.

Talk on the cell phone? No...I pull over to a safe place, stop and use the telephone. I will grant no "benefit of a doubt" to a cell phone user who's operation is erratic (fast/slow, marked lanes): GIG for impeded operation.

Yep, I know...not impeded if one hand is on the wheel. But you'll have to take two (2) days off from work to get that finding in court...selfish douche bag. And OT for me, genius.

You do not pay our salary...you pay tribute.

</IMG>


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> You do not pay our salary...you pay tribute.


Nice...once again, I stand in awe of your literary skills, my former coach.

</IMG>


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Some of us get head while driving too.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

1moreftrleo said:


> So, driving home from work i saw a Troop C Statey cruising rt 20 with a newspaper on his steering wheel and i thought of this poll.
> 
> (Hmm, not used to posting polls, guess i should have left the "none of the above" option.)


So, I was driving down rt 20 when i saw a statey cruising with a newspaper on his steering wheel... in the lane next to him I saw this jackass whacker staring at the trooper dreaming of how much he wish it were him in the blue bird reading the paper... The whacker was staring at the trooper and not paying attention to the road in front of him, it was very dangerous!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

wgciv said:


> So, I was driving down rt 20 when i saw a statey cruising with a newspaper on his steering wheel... in the lane next to him I saw this jackass whacker staring at the trooper dreaming of how much he wish it were him in the blue bird reading the paper... The whacker was staring at the trooper and not paying attention to the road in front of him, it was very dangerous!


"...and then the whacker spilled his load and the trooper stopped him and issued a $250.00 gig...":-D


----------



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

You're really fucking funny, a laugh riot. but i'm not a whacker.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

love the word GIG !!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

1moreftrleo said:


> You're really fucking funny, a laugh riot. but i'm not a whacker.


Lighten-up, Francis...yes we are funny! Lesson number 1: If you're going to enter this field (which your handle suggests), you better be able to laugh at yourself (and others!). Lesson number 2: Prior to posting, examine your remarks to see where you are vulnerable to the "pin". Lesson number 3: Always have your reefer coat on, as the "pin" is always out here (think 'thick-skinned') and in 'meat space'. Lesson number 4: "It's only a movie." OR "It's all fun and games until someone looses their life...then it's just fun." And lastly, lesson number 5: Always carry a small tin of Vick's for those 2 week old 'unattended deaths'.

I hope this helps...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Right bout that Dcs...not a place for thin skins! take the 'hit' like a trooper and drive on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Oooh Rah


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

1moreftrleo said:


> like i said before; i wasn't intending to break anyone's balls. it was a simple question and all i wanted was a simple answer.


Rule #1 if you want to be hired

Don't say, do, write, mock, or post anything on the internet that may come back to bite you in the ass. IF AND WHEN YOU GET HIRED, diming people out is the fastest way to end up in the lugnut inspection unit.

So, straighten out your paper hat, and super-size my value meal burger boy.


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

what about those women who put make up on while driving that is my pet peeve


----------

